# Von WoW zu WAR als Pvpler



## Rav3n- (22. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

Ich zocke zurzeit WoW
und im PVP berreich langweilt es mich nur noch
Dk's sind über Pwner und Normale Klassen haben 0% Chance gegen die
Immer die gleichen Bg's nix neues
Arena auch langweilig
Nordend bringt auch nix neues
Es ist eben alles beim alten geblieben und ich frage mich warum ich denen so viel geld in den Popo für nix 

stecke

Da ist uns gestern in der Gilde die Idee gekommen auf Warhammer umzusteigen
Nun gut Reden kann man viel....

Deswegen will ich mich vorher gründlichs Informieren!

1) Ein Wichtiger Punkt für mich Persönlich ist die Umgebung^^
Ja genau die Umgebung nur in verotteten Wäldern und Brennenden Städten fühle ich mich ganz und garnicht wohl^^
Deshalb sollte es schon ein paar Schöne Gegenden in WAR geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gibt es die?
vllt ne Stadt in der man viel Zeit verbringt sollte schon gemütlich aussehen^^

2)PVP ist das wirklich soviel Besser als WoW?
Wirds nach einer Zeit Langweilig?
Wie ist das mit den Ganz großen Schlachten?
Sind da wirklich so viele Spieler dabei? (In WoW bekommt man ja keinen Arsch dazu mal SW zu raiden)
Ist es Abwechslungsreich?

3)PVE wie sind die Inzen?
Habe irgendwo gelessen das die Bosse immer was anderes machen stimmt das?

4)Equip ist das wie bei WoW ?
Dort bekommt man ja ganz gute Sets wenn man ne gute Arena Wertung hat
oder viel Ehre durch Töten der Gegner hat.

5) Viel Los in War?
oder macht doch kaum jemmand was?

6)Patches?
Machen die entwickler auch wirklich was?
und regelmäßig?
Bei WoW bekommt man ja zurzeit einen Kotzreiz bei der Balance zwischen den Klassen
Hexer kann garnix mehr und DK's werfen mit Bomben während die guten alten klassen mit Stökchen werfen müssen...

6) sind die Klassen Ausbalanciert?
Höchst Level?

und die Letze Frage

gibt es ne 10tage test version?^^

ich hoffe das mir einige die Fragen beantworten können

danke^^


----------



## Tikume (22. Dezember 2008)

PvP ist auf jeden Fall um Welten balancierter als derzeit in Wow (ok, das ist nicht schwer).

Als PvPler der auch bereit ist sich ne Gruppe zu suchen (z.B. Gildengruppe) ists auf jeden Fall empfehlenswert. gebiete gibt es auch "freundlich" aussehende (natürlich nicht nur).


----------



## Teal (22. Dezember 2008)

hiho!
Ich fasse mich mal kurz, da es sonst zu subjektiv wird:



Rav3n- schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> 1) Ein Wichtiger Punkt für mich Persönlich ist die Umgebung^^
> Ja genau die Umgebung nur in verotteten Wäldern und Brennenden Städten fühle ich mich ganz und garnicht wohl^^
> ...


1.) Ja, die meisten Elfengebiete sind hier sehr schön. Bei der Hauptstadt wirst Du Dich aber eher auf Orderseite wohl fühlen (Altdorf!)



Rav3n- schrieb:


> [...]
> 2)PVP ist das wirklich soviel Besser als WoW?
> Wirds nach einer Zeit Langweilig?
> Wie ist das mit den Ganz großen Schlachten?
> ...



2.) Ja macht sehr viel Spaß. Offenes PvP äh RvR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gibt es entweder mit den Zielen der BOs (Battlefield Objectives) oder eben der Keeps (Burgen). Je nach Tier (= Level-Zone) und Gruppenzusammenstellung (alleine, 6er-Gruppe oder Raid) kann es sehr interessant werden. Die richtig großen Schlachten mit mehreren hundert Spielern werden aber leider oft zum Gezerge... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Abechslungsreich... Naja es geht. Kommt auf die Gegner an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ansonsten ist es halt: BOs einnehmen, dann Keeps, dann diese halten, verteidigen und ggf. zurückerobern.



Rav3n- schrieb:


> [...]
> 3)PVE wie sind die Inzen?
> Habe irgendwo gelessen das die Bosse immer was anderes machen stimmt das?
> [...]


3.) Die ersten "Durchlaufinstanzen" sind spielerisch Tank & Spank, also nicht wirklich fordern. Die 40er Inzen hingegen sollen taktik sehr nett sein und auch gutes Zusammenspiel fordern. Hab leider bisher aber noch keinen eigenen 40er, ist somit also nur Hörensagen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Rav3n- schrieb:


> [...]
> 4)Equip ist das wie bei WoW ?
> Dort bekommt man ja ganz gute Sets wenn man ne gute Arena Wertung hat
> oder viel Ehre durch Töten der Gegner hat.
> [...]


4.) Equip kriegt man entweder über den PvE- oder den PvP-Weg. Equip ist in WAR deutlich weniger wichtig, als in WoW. Man kommt relativ leicht an Kram, wenn man regelmäßig spielt. Wichtig ist hier vielmehr das Gruppenspiel. Ohne das geht wenig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Rav3n- schrieb:


> [...]
> 5) Viel Los in War?
> oder macht doch kaum jemmand was?
> [...]


5.) Kommt auf den Server an. Einige sind gut besucht, andere Scheintot. Hier am besten mal gezielt nachfragen.



Rav3n- schrieb:


> [...]
> 6)Patches?
> Machen die entwickler auch wirklich was?
> und regelmäßig?
> ...


6.) Regelmäßig kleine Hotfixes und Patches im 3-4 Wochenrhytmus sind bei WAR Gang und Gebe. Die Entwickler kümmern sich imho sehr gut um ihr "Baby". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Rav3n- schrieb:


> [...]
> 6) sind die Klassen Ausbalanciert?
> Höchst Level?
> [...]


7.) Meiner Meinung nach schon ziemlich, da es ohnehin kaum 1on1 Situationen gibt. Das Gruppenspiel ist in WAR deutlich wichtiger. Falls Du also alleine (eventuell noch ohne Gilde) WAR spielen willst, wirst Du weitaus weniger Freude daran haben. 
Max. PvE-Rang ist 40, RvR-Rang ist 80. Der (PvE-)Levelbonus wurde vor Kurzem zudem erhöht, es ist also inzwischen viel leichter, einen Char auf 40 zu leveln um dann richtig loslegen zu können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Rav3n- schrieb:


> [...]
> und die Letze Frage
> 
> gibt es ne 10tage test version?^^
> ...



8.) Nö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heretik (22. Dezember 2008)

Rav3n- schrieb:


> 1) Ein Wichtiger Punkt für mich Persönlich ist die Umgebung^^
> Ja genau die Umgebung nur in verotteten Wäldern und Brennenden Städten fühle ich mich ganz und garnicht wohl^^
> Deshalb sollte es schon ein paar Schöne Gegenden in WAR geben
> 
> ...



Schöne Gegenden gibt's Gerüchten zufolge. Ich für meinen Teil stecke alles in Brand bevor ich's mir genauer anschaue, also kann ich's dir nicht sagen. Mehr Piken und Schädel ftw.



Rav3n- schrieb:


> 2)PVP ist das wirklich soviel Besser als WoW?
> Wirds nach einer Zeit Langweilig?
> Wie ist das mit den Ganz großen Schlachten?
> Sind da wirklich so viele Spieler dabei? (In WoW bekommt man ja keinen Arsch dazu mal SW zu raiden)
> Ist es Abwechslungsreich?



PvP ist um Längen besser als in WoW, ja, weil das Spiel primär auf PvP ausgelegt und auch entsprechend balanced ist. Ganz große Schlachten gibt es, und da sind dann auch wirklich so viele Spieler dabei. Und langweilig wird alles irgendwann mal.



Rav3n- schrieb:


> 3)PVE wie sind die Inzen?
> Habe irgendwo gelessen das die Bosse immer was anderes machen stimmt das?



Instanzen gibt es fast ausschließlich im Endgame-Bereich, aber auch da in keinster Weise in der numerischen Vielfalt, die WoW bietet. Die Bosse agieren genau wie in WoW nach festen Skripten.



Rav3n- schrieb:


> 4)Equip ist das wie bei WoW ?
> Dort bekommt man ja ganz gute Sets wenn man ne gute Arena Wertung hat
> oder viel Ehre durch Töten der Gegner hat.



Ausrüstung kaufst du dir im AH oder findest sie im PvP/kaufst sie dir vom Rufrüstungshänder (hoher Rufrang -> mehr freigeschaltet). Die späteren Sets bekommst du bei Burgenraids oder in PvE-Dungeons.



Rav3n- schrieb:


> 5) Viel Los in War?
> oder macht doch kaum jemmand was?



Richtigen Server suchen, dann passiert auch was.



Rav3n- schrieb:


> 6)Patches?
> Machen die entwickler auch wirklich was?
> und regelmäßig?
> Bei WoW bekommt man ja zurzeit einen Kotzreiz bei der Balance zwischen den Klassen
> Hexer kann garnix mehr und DK's werfen mit Bomben während die guten alten klassen mit Stökchen werfen müssen...



Was willst du jetzt, Entwickler die ständig was machen oder Entwickler die nix machen?
Derzeit wird auf Hochtouren (und meines Erachtens auch erfolgreich) an WAR gearbeitet. Und gottlob blieb und bisher das Schwingen mit dem großen Nerfhammer zum größten Teil erspart, durch das sich Mythic bisher und Blizzard immer noch auszeichnet.



Rav3n- schrieb:


> 6) sind die Klassen Ausbalanciert?
> Höchst Level?



Die Klassen sind nicht auf 1v1 balanced und entfalten ihre Möglichkeiten meist erst bei größeren Kämpfen.
Höchstlevel 40, höchster Reichsrang 80.



Rav3n- schrieb:


> und die Letze Frage
> 
> gibt es ne 10tage test version?^^



Nein.


----------



## Toros (22. Dezember 2008)

1) ich finde die Umgebung gut, freundlicher ist es sicher auf Seite der Ordnung
2) Meiner Meinung nach viel besser als in WoW. Es gibt die großen Schlachten, aber eher auf den "großen" Servern
3) PvE? WAR ist ein PvP Spiel, es gibt aber auch ein paar PvE Möglichkeiten, aber nochmal Vorsicht, das spielt keine große Rolle. WAR ist ein PvP Spiel
4) Equip ist glücklicherweise nicht so wichtig wie in WoW, aber auch hier bekommt man durch Ruf und Eroberungen Items (das sollte aber nicht der Sinn des RvR sein.
5) "grosse" Server ist was los, auf den kleinen eher weniger
6a) Ja die machen was. Nochmal Vorsicht, das Klassensystem bei WAR ist nicht wie bei WoW. Der Grundtyp deines Chars ist wichtig, denn der bleibt erhalten. DDler (nah und fern); Tank; Heiler
6b) ausbalanciert im Sinne von jeder kann jeden killen? klares Nein, siehe 6a. Im Sinne der Grundtypen mehr oder weniger Ja
6c) nein


----------



## DeadLiv (22. Dezember 2008)

1) DU merkst schon fast überall das hier Krieg ist. Trotzdem ist etwa in Averlorn bei den Elfen noch heile Welt vom aussehn her und auch die Städte sind vergleichbar mit WoWs Städten.

2) Ich find PvP deutlich besser als in WoW. Ganz Prinzipiel gilt halt das Schere-Stein-Papier Prinzip, das auch mit viel Skill nur schwer zu umgehen ist. Trotzdem wirst du als leichter Nahkämpfer nicht ständig von Tanks umgehaun. da es eben auch im rnd PvP sehr Gruppenlastig ist. In den Scenarien (bgs) bekommt man einen Buff, der deine Atribute auf Level x8 anhebt, sodas du keine Opfer bist wenn du mit lvl 21 in ein T3 (21-31) Scenario gehts, auch wenn du natürlich immer noch nicht so gut bist wie ein *echter* 28er. Die Scenarien sind eigentlich ganz gut gemacht und es gibt mehr als bei WoW, aber auch hier kennt man irgendwann alle, zumal meistens immer nur die gleichen aufgehen. 
Das spielen selbst ist im PvP einfacher, ich habe ein ziemlich langsames I-net und mit 200ms standart war WoW im PvP unzockbar, da du immer aus der range warst (war Krieger -.-). WAR scheint da toleranter zu sein, ich hab nie Probleme mit der Range als Weißer Löwe. 
Es ist auch nicht so, das wenn du in die Gegnermasse reinrennst du 10x gestunt wirst und dann tot bist (nur ganz selten liegst du erst 3sec am boden und bist dann andersweitig gefesselt), jede Klasse hat wenn überhaupt meist nur eine Möglichkeit den Gegner zu stunnen oder einzufrieren.

oPvP ist seit dem letzen Patch wirklich genial: Es gibt in jedem Gebiet eine Burg die man einehmen kann, und da sind schonmal 2-3 WBs (Kriegstruppen, bis zu 25Mann) am Werk. Wenn dann die Destros kurz davor sind, das Tor zu knacken mit ihrer Ramme, stellen sich die Tanks hinter das Tor (Kolisionsabfrage), während zwei bis drei Gruppen sich aus einem Hintereingang schleichen und den Belagernden Destros in den Rücken fallen und ihre Heiler killen.

3) PvE, sorry, mach ich kaum, man lvlt durch PvP eh schneller

4) Wenn du nen Burghernn gelegt hast, wird gewürfelt, die ersten 3 bekommen *imba*-Setteile, der rest auch iwas. Aber im PvP wirkt sich equip nur bedingt aus, um nicht zu sagen, es ist fast egal (klar ist der Bling-Bling Schwarzork zu haun als der im klassischen Grün gekleidete). Generell bekommst du immer equip halbwegs aktuell, da man sich ab bestimten Ruf(PvP)Rang und lvl immer gute Sachen in der Burg kaufen kann.

5) Siehe oPvP

Ja, Klassen sind ziemlich gut balanced und nein es gibt keine Testversion (Gratismonat bekommt man wenn man das Spiel kauft auch ohne einmal zu zahlen)


----------



## Ellrock (22. Dezember 2008)

1) Ein Wichtiger Punkt für mich Persönlich ist die Umgebung.

Nein der Krieg ist überall sogar in den hübschen bunten Elbengebieten brennt alles.


2)PVP ist das wirklich soviel Besser als WoW?

Ja kein Vergleich mit Wow möglich. Wow ist ein PVE Spiel im Vergleich mit . Du kannst in Wow 80 werden ohne  einmal PVP gespielt zu haben. In WAR beginnt es auf Level 1. 


3)PVE wie sind die Inzen?
Nicht so aufwendig wie in wow .  Allerdings hat Wow nur diesen Inhalt. 

4)Equip ist das wie bei WoW ?
Nein gibt immer und überall Klassenitems auch in den Quests. Dort ist es aber so dass du genau für deine Klasse das richtige Item bekommst und nicht wie in wow irgendwas.

Es gibt mehr als 19 Rüstungesset . Dazu kommen noch die die man über die zahllosen Public Qusts in den PVE gebieten und die Sets in den fünf Stufen  - Gebieten bekommt .
Sehr informativ hier in Buffed der Artikel zu den Rüstungssets und der Abhärtung.

Gold und das Auktionhaus spielen keine große Rolle in WAR.


5) Viel Los in War?

Ja  auf den großen Servern ist in allen Gebieten was los. Die zahllosen Burgen allein im T3 Gebiet 8 Stück wechseln jeden Abend fleisig die  Besitzer. Kämpfe mit 100 und mehr Teilnehmer ins häufig.

6)Patches?
Machen die entwickler auch wirklich was?
und regelmäßig?

Ja - an WAR wird definiv mit Hochdruck gearbeit. Die Hotfixe vor Weihnachten betraffen alle die Performance und am 12.12 ist großer Patch mit vielen Änderungen und zwei neuen Klassen gekommen. 

Es werden auch in den nächsten Monaten die restlichen vier Haupfstäde mit den Stadt - Dungeons und zwei weiter Klassen kommen.

IN WAR gibt es Spiegelklassen . Ausbalanciert sind di e Fraktionen nicht die Chars. Wenn du meinst du könntest mit einem Zauberer einen Tank allein killen - bleib lieber bei Wow.-Es gibt keine Balance zweichen den einzelnen Klassen. WAR ist ein Gruppenspiel kein Solospiel. 


6) sind die Klassen Ausbalanciert?
Auf dem höchsten Level 40 sind die Klassen ausbalanciert. Ruflevel ist aber Level 80 und dafür bekommst du auch Punkte zum Skillen . Das heißt : Dein Charaker ist mit Rufleveln 80 danke bessere Rüstunge deutlich stärker als ein ander Leveln 40 mit niedrigem Ruflevel .-


7. Nein gibt es noch nicht . IM Download kostet WAR 39 €


----------



## MadSquare (22. Dezember 2008)

1) Es gibt 2 hauptstädte. Die Unvermeidliche Stadt (Zerstörung) ist sehr düster. Unter gemütlich verstehn die meisten was anderes. Altdorf (Ordnung) ist eher rustikal. Ich fänds dort gemütlich.

2) Es ist meiner Meinung um längern besser. Es ist aber gruppenPvP (RvR). Alleine kannste gar nichts reißen.

3) Die Instanzen sind sehr gut gemacht. Die Bosse sind nicht einfach, aber schaffbar. Es gibt leider nicht besonders viele Instanzen. Sie sind alle für 6mann Gruppen.

4) Es gibt Sets, die bekommt man durch PvP oder PvE. Oder beides gemischt. Gutes Equip macht im RvR nicht den rießen Unterschied. Generell sind die Werte nicht so besonders viel besser.

5) Serverabhängig. Mittlerweile sind eigentlich alle Server recht gut besucht. Die Leute haben auch immer Lust was zu machen und irgentwas läuft immer.

6) Es wird eigentlich jede Woche gepatcht oder gehotfixt. Es wird auf Spielermeinung recht schnell reagiert.

6) Die Klassen sind ausbalanciert (Schere-Stein-Papier-System welches wirklich funktioniert). Maxlevel ist 40.

7) Nein es gibt derzeit keine Testversion.

gruß, Square.


----------



## Azrany (22. Dezember 2008)

Hallo

1.Schön ist relativ, die meisten Gegenden sind düster und vom Krieg gezeichnet.
   Gibt aber paar "schöne" Gebite bei den Elfen und lustige bei den Grünhäuten

2. Ja und deswegen bin ich auch gewechselt allerdings muss man sagen das die Performance
    bei den Massenschlachten im mom. zu wünschen übrig lässt und es sogar Serverabstürze gibt.
    BG´s machen laune und gibt auch viele verschiedene wobei sich einige ähnlich sind.

3. Hab ich nur eine erlebt bis jetzt aber die war lustig ist halt etwas anders als bei WOW,
    da sollte man sich selber ein urteil drüber bilden zumal WAR ja ein PVP spiel ist sollte man da 
    auch nicht zuviel erwarten.

4. Equip bekommst überall her und macht auch nicht den unterschied wie bei wow, es kommt mehr
    auf gutes teamplay an. Und es gibt auch keine großen unterschiede wie PVP/PVE Equip kannst eigentlich
    alles mit jedem equip machen.

5. Auf den vollen Servern soll noch gut was los sein gibt auch chartransfers um die fast leeren Server
    auf die vollen zu bekommen da brauchst dir keine sorgen machen.
    Allerdings verlieren durch die oben genannten Performanceprobleme im open rvr immer mehr leute die lust.
    (zumindest was die leute und gilden angeht die ich kenne, spreche da nicht für andere)

6. Patches gibt es mehr und öfters als dir lieb sein wird^^ da lassen die sich net lumpen.
    Die Balance ist auf alle fälle besser als bei WOW aber es wird immer ein paar Leute geben die meckern^^.

Testversion? keine Ahnung wenn du da bei Google nix findest weiß ich auch net weiter


----------



## BlackDragonE (22. Dezember 2008)

Rav3n- schrieb:


> 1) Ein Wichtiger Punkt für mich Persönlich ist die Umgebung^^
> Ja genau die Umgebung nur in verotteten Wäldern und Brennenden Städten fühle ich mich ganz und garnicht wohl^^
> Deshalb sollte es schon ein paar Schöne Gegenden in WAR geben
> 
> ...



omfg als ich das geschrieben habe war ich noch 2ter... 

xD


----------



## Atroniss (22. Dezember 2008)

Wenn du alleine im PvP Roxxorn willst vergiss es.

In Warhammer ist alles auf Gruppe ausgelegt...du hast z.b.sehr große Problem als Schamane gegen weisse Löwen oder als Zauberin gegen Hexenjägern.


----------



## Ellrock (22. Dezember 2008)

Was man noch hervorheben sollte : 

WAR erfordert schon einen guten PC. Nicht wegen der Grafik im PVE sonderen weil  es  im RVR Schlachten mti gut 100-200 Charaktern gibt, die sonst deinen Rechner und deine Grafikkarte in die Knie zwingen.


----------



## Shintuargar (22. Dezember 2008)

Rav3n- schrieb:


> 2)PVP ist das wirklich soviel Besser als WoW?
> Wirds nach einer Zeit Langweilig?
> Wie ist das mit den Ganz großen Schlachten?
> Sind da wirklich so viele Spieler dabei? (In WoW bekommt man ja keinen Arsch dazu mal SW zu raiden)
> Ist es Abwechslungsreich?



Da WAR noch recht neu ist, ist es natürlich noch nicht langweilig, da bisher kaum jemand dabei war als die gegnerische Hauptstadt gefallen ist. Keine Ahnung wie lange du WoW gespielt hast, aber nach Jahren wird es auch in WAR nicht weniger langeweiliger sein, wenn man alles schon gesehen oder gemacht hat.

Allerdings, und das frage ich mich immer wieder, wirst du in einem Forum selten objektive Meinungen lesen. Die, die hier noch schreiben, sind natürlich von dem Spiel überzeugt. Und dann gibt es noch Leute wie mich, die WAR wieder verlassen haben und vollends bei WoW geblieben sind. Normalerweise würde ich alles aufzählen was mich persönlich stört, aber da ich weiß damit wieder einen Flamewar zu starten, lasse ich es einfach.

Auch wenn es noch keine Testversionen gibt, wenn euch als Gilde 40 Euro pro Nase nicht stören, testet es einfach aus. Das ist eh das Beste was man machen kann.


----------



## heretik (22. Dezember 2008)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Und dann gibt es noch Leute wie mich, die WAR wieder verlassen haben und vollends bei WoW geblieben sind



...aber hier noch regelmäßig reinschauen weil?


----------



## Gumja (22. Dezember 2008)

Teal schrieb:


> Die richtig großen Schlachten mit mehreren hundert Spielern werden aber leider oft zum Gezerge...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wann begreift ihr endlich, das RvR IMMER Zerg bedeutet...
Wer kein Bock auf Zerg hat sollte bei WoW bleiben und 50 mal am Tag Warsong spielen... oder bei WoW die Szenarios nicht verlassen...


----------



## Terratec (22. Dezember 2008)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> ...aber nach Jahren wird es auch in WAR nicht weniger langeweiliger sein, wenn man alles schon gesehen oder gemacht hat....


Das kann ich so nicht bestätigen. DAoC fesselt *deutlich* länger als WoW, und ich denke man kann WAR eher damit vergleichen.


----------



## Shintuargar (22. Dezember 2008)

heretik schrieb:


> ...aber hier noch regelmäßig reinschauen weil?



...ich Zugang zu diesem Forum bekomme und es auch mal gespielt habe? Du kannst ja gern bei Buffed beantragen, dass nur noch die einzig wahre WAR-Elite Zugang hier bekommt. Dann hast auch Ruhe, zumindest solange, bis ich eventuell mal auf die Idee komme wieder reinzuschauen, wenn abzusehen ist das meine Kritikpunkte nicht mehr vorhanden sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Terratec

Das ist deine Meinung. Das muss nicht jeder so sehen. Mal abgesehen davon, wieso dann WAR spielen, wenn es doch schon DAoC gibt? Ich spiele WoW seit 2005, und bin immer noch nicht gelangweilt. Im Gegensatz zu WAR nach zwei Monaten. Ok, meine Aussage das WAR sicherlich nach Jahren auch langweilig wird, war vielleicht als zu allgemeingültig hingestellt. Sowas kommt schließlich auf jeden selbst an.


----------



## Lillidna (22. Dezember 2008)

Also das RvR (PvP) ist um längen besser als bei WoW, bei uns auf Carroburg ist auch mittlerweile eignetlich rund um die Uhr die Hölle los. Aber man ist nur als Team erfolgreich, alleine losziehen bringt rein gar nichts und das ist auch gut so. Vor allem gibt es keine so große Itemschere wie bei WoW. Jede Klasse hat ihr(e) Konterklasse(n), eine überklasse gibt es eigentlich nicht.

Wenn Ihr anfangt mit WAR empfehle ich euch auf einen gut besuchten Server zu starten, zb. auf Carroburg.
Und am besten auf ordnungsseite, da die destros eigentlich auf jedem Server in der Überzahl sind.


MFG Lillidna


----------



## heretik (22. Dezember 2008)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> ...ich Zugang zu diesem Forum bekomme und es auch mal gespielt habe? Du kannst ja gern bei Buffed beantragen, dass nur noch die einzig wahre WAR-Elite Zugang hier bekommt. Dann hast auch Ruhe, zumindest solange, bis ich eventuell mal auf die Idee komme wieder reinzuschauen, wenn abzusehen ist das meine Kritikpunkte nicht mehr vorhanden sind.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja, er wollte die Meinung von Spielern haben. Keine Ahnung wann du aufgehört hast, aber vielleicht ist dir ja entgangen, dass das Spiel derzeit in einem enormen Tempo weiterentwickelt wird.


----------



## Ellrock (22. Dezember 2008)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Da WAR noch recht neu ist, ist es natürlich noch nicht langweilig, da bisher kaum jemand dabei war als die gegnerische Hauptstadt gefallen ist. Keine Ahnung wie lange du WoW gespielt hast, aber nach Jahren wird es auch in WAR nicht weniger langeweiliger sein, wenn man alles schon gesehen oder gemacht hat.
> 
> Allerdings, und das frage ich mich immer wieder, wirst du in einem Forum selten objektive Meinungen lesen. Die, die hier noch schreiben, sind natürlich von dem Spiel überzeugt. Und dann gibt es noch Leute wie mich, die WAR wieder verlassen haben und vollends bei WoW geblieben sind. Normalerweise würde ich alles aufzählen was mich persönlich stört, aber da ich weiß damit wieder einen Flamewar zu starten, lasse ich es einfach.
> 
> Auch wenn es noch keine Testversionen gibt, wenn euch als Gilde 40 Euro pro Nase nicht stören, testet es einfach aus. Das ist eh das Beste was man machen kann.




WAR hat Schwächen aber der Spielspaß überwiegt nun langsam nach dem Patch 1.1 über das ungläubigen Staunen - warum  Mythic  an verschiedenen Stellen des Spiels weit hinter DAOC zurück gegangen ist und etwas NIcht- funktionierendes- Neues in diesem Spiel geschaffen hat statt von sich oder anderen Spielen einfach zu kopieren.

Dadurch dass sie das Feedback der Community ( meinst US ) immermehr berücksichtigen hab ich jetzt im Dezember meinen Account nach einer Pause wieder aktiviert. 

Also von Überzeugung würde ich bei mir und vielen anderne in diesem Forum nicht sprechen.


----------



## Teal (22. Dezember 2008)

Gumja schrieb:


> Wann begreift ihr endlich, das RvR IMMER Zerg bedeutet...
> Wer kein Bock auf Zerg hat sollte bei WoW bleiben und 50 mal am Tag Warsong spielen... oder bei WoW die Szenarios nicht verlassen...


Als ob das kein Zerg ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gemeint war hier mehr, dass (noch) die Absprache innerhalb der Fraktion fehlt um richtig effektiv an die Sache (Zonenlocks) zu gehn. Dass es aber trotzdem geht, hat man letztes WE ja auf Helmgart gesehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man merkt aber zum Glück die Lernwilligkeit der Spieler - zum größten Teil jedenfalls. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azrany (22. Dezember 2008)

Teal schrieb:


> Als ob das kein Zerg ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Jaa Helmgart FTW^^, aber dann kamen 3 Severabstürze in folge, oder waren es mehr? keine ahnung, auf alle fälle 
waren deswegen soviele leute demotiviert und stinksauer das viele nach dem letzten crash garnicht mehr eingeloggt haben.
Ich will dafür niemandem die schuld zuschieben, ist ja auch egal wessen fehler das ist aber es sollte so schnell wie möglich behoben werden.


----------



## Jarwid (22. Dezember 2008)

Moin,

das meiste wurde sicher schon ausführlich beantwortet, meinen Senf will ich aber trotzdem dazugeben. 

Ich hab in wow ebenfalls meistens pvp gespielt und finde WAR um Welten besser. Aufgrund der Kollisionsabfrage in WAR bist du im Unterschied zu wow sogar als Tank nützlich! Es gibt genau wie in wow die Schlachtfelder (heißen hier Szenarios), diese sind allerdings viel zahlreicher, es gibt glaub ich 4 Szenarios pro Tier. Diese sind gut gemacht und immer zeitlich begrenzt, dass heisst es gewinnt der der als erster 500 Punkte erreicht oder nach 15 minuten die meisten Punkte hat. dauert also nie länger als 15 minuten. (zumindest bis T2, weiter bin ich noch nicht). Außerdem gibts im Unterschied zu wow auch während der Szenarien und für jede pvp-Auseinandersetzung Erfahrung, d.h. du levelst auch in den Szenarien. PVP geht ab lvl1 los, wenn du in ein Tier 1 Szenario kommst (d.h. für Leute von lvl1-11), wirst du per Buff auf lvl8 angehoben, dh deine chancen sind deutlich besser. Du musst nicht wie in wow während des levelns immer bis lvlx9 warten, damit du im BG was reissen kannst.

Seit dem letzten Patch ist im offenen RVR jede Menge los und der Spass den man hat wenn der verfluchte Feind die Burg auch nach 2h nicht erobern konnte ist unbeschreiblich! Für die Teilnahme am offenen RVR wirst du seit dem Patch übrigens auch mit anständigem Equipment belohnt, wenn du deine Einflusspunkte in allen drei Gebieten des T2 voll hast, ist dein Char einmal komplett über Rüstung bis zur Waffe ausstaffiert.

Optisch schön, oder besser schöner als in WOW ist alles in WAR. Die Grafik könnte sicher noch besser sein, aber besser als in wow ist sie allemal. Empfehlen würde ich dir dann die Seite der Ordnung, da deren Stadt wie eine mittelalterliche Stadt (Fachwerkhäuser usw.) aussieht, die düstere Hauptstadt des Chaos ist sicher nicht als gemütlich zu bezeichnen. Ordnung ist "angeblich" auf vielen Servern noch in der Unterzahl, d.h. du hast immer ordentlich Gegner zum vermöbeln und musst nicht lange auf die Öffnung von Szenarien warten.

WAR ist zwar nen PVP Spiel trotzdem ist PVE auch nicht schlecht, während des Levelns gibt es massenhaft quests vom üblichen Schema, die allerdings meistens sehr einfach zu lösen sind. Außerdem ist jeder Quest automatisch auf der Map markiert, dh. Addons wie Questhelper und ähnliches kannst du dir in WAR sparen. Was besonderes sind die öffentlichen Quests an denen jeder teilnehmen und an ner gemeinsamen Aufgaben arbeiten kann. In Inis ist nur der Bosskampf instanziert, die Trashmobs können von jedem gelegt werden. Find ich auch besser als in wow denn nur der Bosskampf macht doch normalerweise den Reiz eines Inibesuches aus.

Zum Schluss noch meine Serverempfehlung. Da ihr ja wegen PVP wechseln wollt, würde ich einen offenen PVP-Server wählen. Der beste und vollste in diesem Bereich ist Averland.

Grüße
jarwid


----------



## Ellrock (22. Dezember 2008)

Jarwid schrieb:


> Zum Schluss noch meine Serverempfehlung. Da ihr ja wegen PVP wechseln wollt, würde ich einen offenen PVP-Server wählen. Der beste und vollste in diesem Bereich ist Averland.



Zum den OpenPVP Severn  muß man allerdings wissen - dass man in die niedrigen Tier -Gebiete nicht mehr zurück kann und zum bekannten Hühnchen wird. Das kommt daher - dass 

WAR ein RVR und nicht in erster Linie ein PVP spiel ist. Also Fraktionen gegen Fraktionen und nicht Player gegen Player. 

Die OpenPVP Server sind erst kurz vor dem Release konzipiert worden und haben daher ein nach meiner Ansicht nicht stimmiges Regelwerk. 

Wenn man auf einem OpenRVR Server spielt wird man* Natürlich *von anderen  Klassen auf der gleichen Stufe umgehauen gegen die die eigene Klasse keine Change hat.  Das ist so weil WAR ein RVR und Gruppenspiel ist . Das 1v1 ist nicht balanciert udn wird auch nicht balanciert werden.


----------



## Mies (22. Dezember 2008)

Hier ein Ausschnitt von der Landschaft
http://img3.imagebanana.com/view/oawuxnbl/Jga_006.jpg

Hier ein paar Bilder vom Burgraid

http://img3.imagebanana.com/view/6ro3mwzw/Jga_017.jpg

http://img3.imagebanana.com/view/z4fl081x/Jga_014.jpg

http://img3.imagebanana.com/view/h9ry187/Jga_015.jpg



im Open PvP spielen oftmals schon 30+30 in den lvl 15-30 gebieten.

im höherem lvl bereich ist nrtlch mehr los


----------



## KleinerSchurke (22. Dezember 2008)

Zwei Dinge möchte ich noch erwähnen!!

Seit den letzten Patch gibts es so gut wie keine Probleme das mal ein Gebiet(speziel T4) abstürzt (spiele auf Carroburg) 

Zum PvP, also am WE haben wir mal wieder versucht aufen Kaffee nach Altdorf zu gehen. Räusper hat nicht geklappt, weil die Ordnung sich tapfer verteidigt hat, wo es dran ging das letzte Gebiet zu locken. War ne feine Leistung von denen. So alles in allem geht das Stundenlang schmunzel also von vormittags bis IN DIE FRÜHEN Morgenstunden, wenns sein muss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Fast vergessen also im T4 Gebiet sind dann schon Massen von Spieler die sich an so einer Schlacht beteiligen :-))))

Und es ist vorallem in War gefragt, zusammen zu spielen, weil alleine wie in WoW geht mal gar nichts.Einige haben es noch nicht begriffen und werden es auch nicht begreifen aber der größte Teil lernt langsam dazu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Elfengebiete sind ja schön aber Praag ist meiner Meinung nach die tollste Gegend und natürlich die Unvermeidliche Stadt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Denke als PvP Spieler wird man in War mächtig Spaß haben


----------



## Woodspirit (22. Dezember 2008)

Schläft der Gnom noch? Ich vermisse seine "WAR ist scheisse" Reden...

Bin enttäuscht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellrock (22. Dezember 2008)

Woodspirit schrieb:


> Schläft der Gnom noch? Ich vermisse seine "WAR ist scheisse" Reden...
> 
> Bin enttäuscht...
> 
> ...




Wenn ihr wollt  kopiere ich seine Textbausteine kurz hier rein .


----------



## Woodspirit (22. Dezember 2008)

Ja bitte...wenn ich ihn nicht hätte, würde mir WAR ja fast Spass machen...und das kann ja nicht sein. Schließlich ist ja WoW das einzige Spiel, dass Spass macht. Und alle haben von WoW abgekupfert. Und überhaupt...wofür zahl ich 13 Euro???


----------



## heretik (22. Dezember 2008)

Ellrock schrieb:


> Wenn ihr wollt  kopiere ich seine Textbausteine kurz hier rein .



Ich hätte auch schwören können das wäre automatisiert. Vielleicht ist der Generator grad down.


----------



## Maguerita (22. Dezember 2008)

Azrany schrieb:


> Jaa Helmgart FTW^^, aber dann kamen 3 Severabstürze in folge, oder waren es mehr? keine ahnung, auf alle fälle
> waren deswegen soviele leute demotiviert und stinksauer das viele nach dem letzten crash garnicht mehr eingeloggt haben.
> Ich will dafür niemandem die schuld zuschieben, ist ja auch egal wessen fehler das ist aber es sollte so schnell wie möglich behoben werden.



Es waren nur 3 Abstürze, nach jeden Absturz und wieder einloggen kamen immer mehr Ordler zum verteidigen, während die Zerstörung immer weniger wurde. Am Ende hatten wir, mal grobgeschätzt, so zwischen 150 -250 Leute auf der Festung stehen.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Destro können ja einen schon irgendwie leid tun, ständig probieren sie es und nie reicht die Zeit (das hab ich jetzt nicht wirklich geschrieben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).
Ich sehe es allerdings so. Eines Tages hilft uns der Serverabsturz nicht mehr und dann wird Altdorf verdammt schnell fallen. Was dann wieder zur Folge hat, dass viele Ordler aufhören und die Seite wechseln werden, leider. Aber vielleicht irre ich mich ja in diesem Fall auch und sie wachen endlich auf und fangen an zu kämpfen . Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Etwas zum Thema:

Altdorf ist auch nicht gerade die Perle der Welt. Alles ist herunter gekommen (auch Sigmars Hammer), überall liegt Dreck und neben der Feuerakademie hat man es nur warm, aber man hat kein Dach über dem Kopf. Einzig der Palast, der ist schön.
Es gibt viele schöne Gegenden, vorallem die meisten Elfengebiete sind bezaubernd, aber der Krieg tobt wirklich überall.

Alles andere wurde ja schon beantwortet. Falls du anfängst mit WAR, wünsche ich dir viel Spaß.


----------



## Vatertod (22. Dezember 2008)

Rav3n- schrieb:


> 1) Ein Wichtiger Punkt für mich Persönlich ist die Umgebung^^
> Ja genau die Umgebung nur in verotteten Wäldern und Brennenden Städten fühle ich mich ganz und garnicht wohl^^
> Deshalb sollte es schon ein paar Schöne Gegenden in WAR geben
> 
> ...



in Warhammer kann ich dir Brief und Siegel geben, dass du nicht mal 10% der Zeit, die du in wow in ogrimmar standest, in altdorf/unvermein.Stadt stehen wirst. Deine Heimat ist nicht die Hauptstadt in Warhammer, sondern das Schlachtfeld. Gewöhn dich gleich ans Reikland,Dragonwake, Praag usw . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und zur Blance: Ihr werdet schnell merken, dass es keinen DK Char gibt. Wie schon geschrieben wurde, es gibt keine 1on1 Balance. Die balance bezieht sich auf Gruppe gegen Gruppe. Ein DD wird ohne Tank und vor allemohne Healer nichts, wirklich nichts (zumindest die Zauberin ^^) legen. Das heisst RoXX0rn ist nicht drin in Warhammer. Ach, und nen "fear" gibts i.d.S. auch nicht ^^

@ kleiner Schurke: Habs gelesen, dass ihr am WE bei Altdorf angeklopft habt. Bei uns (Helmgart) haben wir an den Forts immer noch (auch mit dem neuesten patch) den Server bezwungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ashgard (22. Dezember 2008)

Also selbst Altdorf würde ich nicht mit einer (Allianz)Stadt in WoW vergleichen. Klar, der Palast strahlt mit 
der Burg in WoW um die Wette, aber selbst am Marktplatz liegen in Nischen halbverhungerte Arbeiter
wenn nicht sogar angeknabberte Leichen rum und im Hafen und Elendsviertel ist es des nächstens
für Chars unter Stufe 20 teilweise gefährlich (vor allem wenn wieder mal ein Champion-Mob aus
der Kanalisation da rumirrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).

Wer allerdings einmal den Flair von Warhammer aufgezogen hat, wird sich mit der Quitschbunten Welt
von WoW nicht mehr zurechtfinden. OK, manche Gebiete kann man vergleichen, Hochelfengebiet und
Ashara z.B. Und ja, selbst im Hochelfengebiet liegen Gebäude in Trümmern... Beim Imperium ist
die Startstadt belagert inkl. brennender Häuser und Mühlen. Und die Zwergenstadt ist unter Angriff
der Grünhäute. Also kuschelig/lauschig wie Wald von Elwynn gibts nicht.


----------



## Rav3n- (22. Dezember 2008)

Also ich hätte nich mit sovielem Positiven Antworten gerechnet!
Echt voll Nett von euch das ihr euch die Zeit genommen habt mir dabei zu helfen!

Würde es auf meinem Rechner laufen?

P4 2,53GHZ
1,25Gb Ram
Ati Radeon 9000 Pro (64Mb)
natürlich alles auf low^^

Ich denke mal das ich die Grafikkarte schon wechseln müsste
da habe ich an eine AGP 128-256Mb Mittel Grafikkarte gedacht
würde das sinn machen?


----------



## DA5x2000 (22. Dezember 2008)

Rav3n- schrieb:


> Also ich hätte nich mit sovielem Positiven Antworten gerechnet!
> Echt voll Nett von euch das ihr euch die Zeit genommen habt mir dabei zu helfen!
> 
> Würde es auf meinem Rechner laufen?
> ...



ich würde behaupten, nein! zumindest im open-rvr wirst du keine chance haben.

zweikern cpu, min. 2gb ram und ne 256 mb grafikkarte waer ein anfang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Diven (22. Dezember 2008)

Hier mal ein Screeni von gestern Abend beim Festungverteidigen

http://www.trashbunny.com/bhcore/war-averland.jpg

Hier sind noch mehr davon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und bei sowas sollte man wirklich die Grafikeffekte runterschrauben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teal (22. Dezember 2008)

DA5x2000 schrieb:


> ich würde behaupten, nein! zumindest im open-rvr wirst du keine chance haben.
> 
> zweikern cpu, min. 2gb ram und ne 256 mb grafikkarte waer ein anfang
> 
> ...


Richtig... Hier würde sich schon eher ein Komplettsystem lohnen. Mit der aktuellen Konfiguration wirst Du nicht viel Spaß bei WAR haben.

Wichtig ist hierbei aber auf jeden Fall bei WAR:

CPU > Grafikkarte.
Arbeitsspeicher mindestens 2, eher 3 oder mehr RAM (je nach Betriebsystem halt - bei nem 32bit lohnt es sich z. B. nicht, 8 GB reinzuhaun). Dann klappts auch mit dem oRvR: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Woodspirit (22. Dezember 2008)

Verwende mal ....mist, ich hab den Link nicht mehr gespeichert. Es gibt ein Programm, mit dem Du Dein System überprüfen kannst, ob verschiedene Spiele bei Dir laufen. Wenn ich zuhause bin, poste ich den Link 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teal (22. Dezember 2008)

Woodspirit schrieb:


> Verwende mal ....mist, ich hab den Link nicht mehr gespeichert. Es gibt ein Programm, mit dem Du Dein System überprüfen kannst, ob verschiedene Spiele bei Dir laufen. Wenn ich zuhause bin, poste ich den Link
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Meinst Du zufällig diesen Link?


----------



## DA5x2000 (22. Dezember 2008)

wie gut das weihnachten vor der tür steh, vllt ließt das christkind diesen thread und legt die ein neues system unter den baum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarwid (22. Dezember 2008)

Rav3n- schrieb:


> Also ich hätte nich mit sovielem Positiven Antworten gerechnet!
> Echt voll Nett von euch das ihr euch die Zeit genommen habt mir dabei zu helfen!
> 
> Würde es auf meinem Rechner laufen?
> ...



Ich wage zu behaupten keine Chance. Um vernünftig spielen zu können sollte es eine Dualcore CPU sein, 4GB Ram und eine aktuelle Graka. Mit weniger tust du dir keinen gefallen.

Grüße
jarwid


----------



## Woodspirit (22. Dezember 2008)

Teal schrieb:


> Meinst Du zufällig diesen Link?



Genau das meinte ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Danke!


----------



## Teal (22. Dezember 2008)

Woodspirit schrieb:


> Genau das meinte ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Bitteschön. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wie gesagt, selbst wenn es mit diesem System laut dieser Seite geht: 
Ich rate hier *dringend* zu einer neuen Kiste. Denn mit dieser wird oRvR zur Qual. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niburu (22. Dezember 2008)

Hier hast du mal kurze Geschichten mit Bildern aus dem T4 geschehen von Hergig.

KLICK MICH


----------



## Rav3n- (22. Dezember 2008)

Ok^^
Der link sagt auf jeden Fall nur Minimal ^^

Also umsteigen werde ich wohl aufjeden Fall!

Wollte mir erstmal nach sovielen jahren Ein gutes Notebook zum Zocken gönnen^^
aber wie es aussieht wirds wohl wieder ein Pc werden ^^

Aber ok ich weiss jetzt bescheid!

Bei WoW bekomme ich ja schon bei jedem BG einen Roten Kopf und die Volle Ladung wut 
das will ich mir einfach nicht mehr antun^^

Also Danke an euch Jungs!


----------



## Klos1 (22. Dezember 2008)

Rav3n- schrieb:


> Also ich hätte nich mit sovielem Positiven Antworten gerechnet!
> Echt voll Nett von euch das ihr euch die Zeit genommen habt mir dabei zu helfen!
> 
> Würde es auf meinem Rechner laufen?
> ...



Mit dem Rechner wird War keinen Spass machen. Und mit einer billigen AGP-Karte als Nachrüstoption kommst du da auch nicht weit.

2GB Ram, ein guter Dualcore und mindestens eine Karte im Format von einer Geforce 9600 GT würde ich für Warhammer als notwendig erachten, um im RvR auch Spass zu haben.

Aber deine Gurke kannst du da getrost vergessen, so leid es mir tut.


----------



## heretik (22. Dezember 2008)

Rav3n- schrieb:


> Also ich hätte nich mit sovielem Positiven Antworten gerechnet!
> Echt voll Nett von euch das ihr euch die Zeit genommen habt mir dabei zu helfen!



Nett gefragt, nett geantwortet. Grundlegende Kommunikation 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellrock (22. Dezember 2008)

Rav3n- schrieb:


> Also ich hätte nich mit sovielem Positiven Antworten gerechnet!
> Echt voll Nett von euch das ihr euch die Zeit genommen habt mir dabei zu helfen!
> 
> Würde es auf meinem Rechner laufen?
> ...



Warhammer ist ein >13GB Spiel und legt abhägnig von der Auflösung eine 1,3 GB große Datei als Zwischenspeicher für Modelle und Texturen in deinem RAm- Speicher an.  Wenn die Datei  mangels Ram  in die Auslagerungsdatei verlagert wird - gibts auf deinem System  abhängig von der Geschwindigkeit deiner Festplatte bereits eine Rückelorgie beim Nachladen im normalen PVE Gebiet. Im openRVR ist es dann  ganz vorbei.


----------



## Teal (22. Dezember 2008)

heretik schrieb:


> Nett gefragt, nett geantwortet. Grundlegende Kommunikation
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Richtig, so sollte es immer sein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wünsche dann schon mal viel Spaß in WAR. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rauron (22. Dezember 2008)

Eine wichtige Frage hast Du noch nicht gestellt:

Und zwar welche Fraktion man sich aussuchen sollte.

Spielt Zerstörung, wenn ihr gerne im Zerg andere überrennt.
Spielt Ordnung, wenn ihr gerne anspruchsvolles RvR und kurze Zeiten für Scenarios (ist das gleiche wie BGs in WoW, nur gibts in WAR 25 davon) haben wollt.

Helmgart ist z.B. ein schön voller Server, auf dem Ordnung noch zahlenmäßig Unterstützung brauchen könnte.


----------



## Maguerita (22. Dezember 2008)

Helmgart braucht nicht noch mehr Destros, davon haben wir eh schon genug  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Was wir auf alle Fälle nicht brauchen, sind Leute, die im RvR-channel beim Lockversuch (95 Punkte) der Destros, schreiben: "Jeder der sich jetzt noch in Praag aufhält, ist nen Destro!!!" 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nur wer nicht kämpft, hat schon verloren. Aber motivierte Leute bei der Ordnung sind uns immer herzlich willkommen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ansonsten sucht euch einfach einen guten Server aus, es wurden ja einige genannt, und habt Spaß.


----------



## pbODW (22. Dezember 2008)

Bis Ende T3 macht oRVR auf beiden Seiten ziemlich viel Spass. Die Gruppendynamik, die da aufkommen kann, sucht wohl momentan ihresgleichen in diesem Genre, nur eine Spassbremse haben die Entwickler wohl igendwie übersehen:

Die zahlreichen Kickback-Skills, die Spieler über die halbe Karte befördern und absolut nicht konterbar sind. Wie oft habe ich es erlebt, dass im T4, dem hochgelobten Endspiel, alles auf einem Haufen steht und nichts weiter gemacht wird, als alles und jeden durch die Luft zu prügeln. 

Ich habe mittlerweile 2 Chars in diesem Bereich, einen auf Zerstörung, einen auf Ordnungsseite und hatte bis dahin jede Menge Spass, der mir im T4 aus o. a. Gründen vergangen ist. 

Ich hoffe daran wird sich noch etwas ändern, denn für was hab ich einen ganzen Katalog an Fähigkeiten, wenn man den nicht wirklich braucht.

Vielleicht seh ich das auch zu eng, mir gehts jedenfalls auf die Nerven, was besonders ärgerlich ist, da Warhammer sich zu einem guten Spiel gemausert hat.


----------



## Klos1 (22. Dezember 2008)

pbODW schrieb:


> Bis Ende T3 macht oRVR auf beiden Seiten ziemlich viel Spass. Die Gruppendynamik, die da aufkommen kann, sucht wohl momentan ihresgleichen in diesem Genre, nur eine Spassbremse haben die Entwickler wohl igendwie übersehen:
> 
> Die zahlreichen Kickback-Skills, die Spieler über die halbe Karte befördern und absolut nicht konterbar sind. Wie oft habe ich es erlebt, dass im T4, dem hochgelobten Endspiel, alles auf einem Haufen steht und nichts weiter gemacht wird, als alles und jeden durch die Luft zu prügeln.
> 
> ...



Absolut /sign...Die Kickback-Skills sind viel zu imba und gehören abgeschafft. Finde es einfach lächerlich, daß man Leute in einem derartigen Ausmaß durch die Luft befördern kann. Insbesondere der weiße Löwe gehört da ganz schnell überarbeitet. Das ist zeitweise einfach nur lächerlich. Keine Ahnung, was die sich dabei gedacht haben, aber das gehört rausgepatcht.

Wenn ich fliegen will, besorg ich mir einen Flugsimulator.


----------



## Aazhard (22. Dezember 2008)

ich bin ja für knockdown statt kickback. viel realistischer, genauso effektiv, weniger ärgerlich und tor anroc wäre spielbar. statt weghauen einfach für 3 sekunden niederknüppeln. wäre doch was?


----------



## Ashgard (22. Dezember 2008)

Also gerade das Tor und der Damm haben Dynamik wegen dem Kickback. Und ja, ich bin Fan davon, vor allem
ist es die einzige Chance meiner Erzmagierin, irgendwie auf Angriffe reagieren zu können. Und der Cooldown ist
verdammt lang....


----------



## Mies (22. Dezember 2008)

Und was nervt das sogut wie JEDE Klasse diesen Scheiß kann! -.-
Ich glaube kaum das Tanks den benötigen bei Squigs is der Ok Schwache Nahkämpfer leichte Rüstung usw. mit der entsprechenden Cooldwon und vorallem als Moral Fähigkeit,geht das in Ordnung.


----------



## Aazhard (22. Dezember 2008)

aber selbst da wäre ein knockdown besser. ich vermiss aber allgemein etwas mehr cc alá daoc. mezz root stun etc. vllt nen ae-snare statt kickback für stoffies? aber gut alles offtopic grad... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ashgard (22. Dezember 2008)

Nene, also gerade CC und massenmezz in DAOC war ein absoluter Topfen.

Ich kann mich noch erinner, wie Albion minutenlang im Mezz von Midgard stand.

Massenmezz haben in einem Spiel meiner Meinung nach Nichts verloren.


----------



## Technocrat (22. Dezember 2008)

Teal schrieb:


> 1.) Ja, die meisten Elfengebiete sind hier sehr schön. Bei der Hauptstadt wirst Du Dich aber eher auf Orderseite wohl fühlen (Altdorf!)



Aber auch da gibt es verottende Leichen in eiserenen Käfigen mitten auf dem Marktplatz und an schönen Stränden liegen stets Kadver von Kühen oder fischzerfressene Leichen Ertrunkener. Das gehört halt zum eisenharten Warhammer Universum genau wie der zynische, ultraschwarze Humor. Ist sicherlich nicht jedermanns Sache...


----------



## Harika (22. Dezember 2008)

1. Umgebung hier gewinnt WoW. Viel liebevollere Gestaltung, mehr Leben usw...
2. Kommt es zu grossen Schlachten brechen die Server zusammen. Szenarien aka BGs sind stabil, Keepfights lustig.
3. WoW ist der PvE King, da sieht WAR extrem schlecht aus
4. Wurde schon ausgiebig erklärt
5. Auf machen Servern viel, auf anderen nichts.
6. Patches kommen andauernd, vorallem dann wenn du zocken willst. 
7. Stein/Schere/Papier - gegen manche gewinnst du locker gegen andere niemals. Ist wie in WoW

Keine Testversion atm


----------



## DA5x2000 (22. Dezember 2008)

Harika schrieb:


> 1. Umgebung hier gewinnt WoW. Viel liebevollere Gestaltung, mehr Leben usw...
> sehe ich anders! die atmosphäre finde ich definitiv besser, man spürt richtig den konflikt zwischen den reichen, dementsprechend sind die landschaften auch gestaltet.
> 2. Kommt es zu grossen Schlachten brechen die Server zusammen. Szenarien aka BGs sind stabil, Keepfights lustig.
> mir sind die serverzusammenbrüche nur bei festungsraid untergekommen.
> ...


----------



## Klos1 (22. Dezember 2008)

Ashgard schrieb:


> Also gerade das Tor und der Damm haben Dynamik wegen dem Kickback. Und ja, ich bin Fan davon, vor allem
> ist es die einzige Chance meiner Erzmagierin, irgendwie auf Angriffe reagieren zu können. Und der Cooldown ist
> verdammt lang....



Der Cooldown mag lang sein, aber die Leute sind oft sehr zahlreich, so das du wirklich oft nur am rumfliegen bist. Das hat nichts mit Dynamik zu tun in meinen Augen, es ist und bleibt lächerlich. In den Szenarien mag es gerade noch erträglich sein, in großen Massenschlachten ist es oft einfach nur eine Zumutung und beeinträchtigt das Spielerlebnis mehr als negativ. 

Das ist doch kein PingPong-Game, daß soll ne Schlacht sein.


----------



## Maguerita (22. Dezember 2008)

Harika schrieb:


> 1. Umgebung hier gewinnt WoW. Viel liebevollere Gestaltung, mehr Leben usw...



Ganz ehrlich, ich weiß nicht wie lange und wo du gespielt hast, aber ich war ziemlich erstaunt, als ich in Etaine durch eine Blumenwiese zum Fluss gelaufen bin und Vögel und Rehe um mich herum waren (die Mobs allerdings auch). Meiner Meinung nach sind viele Details, vorallem die Rüstungen und Strukturen der Häuser liebervoller und detailierter designed als in wow.  Die Endgebiete von WoW sind meistens düster bzw. Lebensfeindlich zu sein, dort macht es schon Sinn. Wie schrieb mal jemand? Er kann sich Onyxia nicht auf einer Blumenwiese vorstellen. In WAR kämpfst du darauf, schließlich ist das ja das Urlaubsgebiet der Hochelfenherrscher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . 
In Sachen mehr Leben, ich weiß nicht, da finde ich sogar HdRO am besten, da sich dort die Questgeber immer wieder bedanken, wenn du nach dem abgeschlossenen Quest, an ihnen vorbei gehst oder mal abends im Tänzelnden Pony in Bree ein Konzert stattfindet. Aber das ist Geschmacksache, und der ist nun mal bei jeden verschieden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Harika (22. Dezember 2008)

> 7. Stein/Schere/Papier - gegen manche gewinnst du locker gegen andere niemals. Ist wie in WoW
> 
> ausgiebig erklärt war= gruppensp



Und WoW ist ein Solospiel? Ich sehe in keinem Spiel einen Vorteil in Balance, es gibt auch in WAR die Überklassen ob die nun BW oder DK heisst ist vernachlässigbar. Seit WAR releast wurde, versuche ich den Unterschied zu verstehen der gebetsmühlenartig runtergerattert wird, nur gelingt es mir nicht diesen zu sehen.


----------



## Ashgard (22. Dezember 2008)

Harika schrieb:


> Und WoW ist ein Solospiel? Ich sehe in keinem Spiel einen Vorteil in Balance, es gibt auch in WAR die Überklassen ob die nun BW oder DK heisst ist vernachlässigbar. Seit WAR releast wurde, versuche ich den Unterschied zu verstehen der gebetsmühlenartig runtergerattert wird, nur gelingt es mir nicht diesen zu sehen.



Nimm als Beispiel einen Magier. Dann wirst du den Unterschied verstehen, solange du beide Spiele gespielt hast.


----------



## Harika (22. Dezember 2008)

Ashgard schrieb:


> Nimm als Beispiel einen Magier. Dann wirst du den Unterschied verstehen, solange du beide Spiele gespielt hast.



Solospiel: 
WOW Treffe auf Magier der meinen Char zerfetzt
WAR Treffe auf Magier der meinen Char zerfetzt
Gruppenspiel:
WOW Treffe auf Gruppe und eine gewinnt
WAR Treffe auf Gruppe und eine gewinnt

tut mir leid, kein Unterschied.


----------



## Ascían (22. Dezember 2008)

Harika schrieb:


> Solospiel:
> WOW Treffe auf Magier der meinen Char zerfetzt
> WAR Treffe auf Magier der meinen Char zerfetzt
> Gruppenspiel:
> ...



Wenn du wirklich keinen Unterschied erkennst, dann ist dir wohl auch nicht mehr zu helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rogar (22. Dezember 2008)

also wenn ich in wow auf nen magier treffe 50/50
wenn ich in war auf nen magier treffe gewinne ich 80/20

weiss net warum der mage oder hk/hj zu stark sein sollen, das sind ganz einfach klassen die nen konter in tanks haben, und wnen die tanks das eben nicht beherzigen, brauch man nicht der anderen klassen die schuld geben. die sollen viel schaden machen, sonst haben sie keine aufgabe.


----------



## Ashgard (22. Dezember 2008)

Harika schrieb:


> Solospiel:
> WOW Treffe auf Magier der meinen Char zerfetzt
> WAR Treffe auf Magier der meinen Char zerfetzt
> Gruppenspiel:
> ...



Sorry, aber du hast scheinbar keine Ahnung von das du redest, hier mal eine Kurzfassung:

Magier in WoW sind für Nahkämpfer praktisch unmöglich. Mit Sheep, Blinzeln, Frostnova etc.
ist er schon mit Fluchtmöglichkeiten gesegnet, dazu kommen noch irrwitzig hohe Hitpointszahlen
und dank "Abhärtung" ist die Stoffrüstung vernachlässigbar

Magier in War sind Hackfleisch für einen Nahkämpfer. Hitpoints sind ein Witz und Rüstung nicht
vorhanden.


----------



## Rogar (22. Dezember 2008)

also wenn ich in wow auf nen magier treffe 50/50
wenn ich in war auf nen magier treffe gewinne ich 80/20

weiss net warum der mage oder hk/hj zu stark sein sollen, das sind ganz einfach klassen die nen konter in tanks haben, und wnen die tanks das eben nicht beherzigen, brauch man nicht der anderen klassen die schuld geben. die sollen viel schaden machen, sonst haben sie keine aufgabe.

versteht ihr das denn wirklich nicht?  das hier ist nicht WoW !!!!

hier zählt nich nur schaden, sondern auf heilung und verteidigung. ich habe als blackorc geskillt 3 knockbacks im rvr, also warum diese nicht nutzen um dd's von meinen stoff trägern fern zu halten?!? dann bringt ihnen ihr schaden auch nichts.

lasst euch doch einfach mal auf was neues ein anstatt das veraltete dmg over all prinzip aus anderen spielen mit zu nehmen


----------



## Harika (22. Dezember 2008)

Ashgard schrieb:


> Sorry, aber du hast scheinbar keine Ahnung von das du redest, hier mal eine Kurzfassung:
> 
> Magier in WoW sind für Nahkämpfer praktisch unmöglich. Mit Sheep, Blinzeln, Frostnova etc.
> ist er schon mit Fluchtmöglichkeiten gesegnet, dazu kommen noch irrwitzig hohe Hitpointszahlen
> ...



Ich poste meine ursprüngliche Aussage nochmal:


> 7. Stein/Schere/Papier - gegen manche gewinnst du locker gegen andere niemals. Ist wie in WoW



Damit stärkst du doch gerade meine Aussage.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Meine Vermutung ist einfach nur dass die WAR Unbalanziertheit mit Hinweis auf das Gruppenspiel verdrängt wird, dadurch ist dies jedoch nicht weg.


----------



## Ascían (22. Dezember 2008)

Harika schrieb:


> Meine Vermutung ist einfach nur dass die WAR Unbalanziertheit mit Hinweis auf das Gruppenspiel verdrängt wird, dadurch ist dies jedoch nicht weg.



Das WAR ein RvR-Game wird, war ja wohl von Anfang an klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Während bei WoW gitl: EQ > all, ist es bei WAR eben anders. Es ist ja auch kein PvP-Spiel in dem Sinne dass jede Klasse eine Chance gegen die eine beliebige andere hat, so wie bei WoW der Fall, sondern eben nach Stein>Schere>Papier gekämpft wird.


----------



## clickrush (22. Dezember 2008)

ich hab in diesem thread unzählige posts über balance gelesen...

das balancing in WAR ist verblüffend gut. aber es ist gleichzeitig viel komplexer als zB in WoW. ich werd in naher zukunft weitere gedanken dazu in einem thread eröffnen.

tatsache ist: da sowohl destros als auch ordler, die auf die backe kriegen übers balancing flamen (in jedem 3t thread) und jeweils die counterklassen aufgeführt werden, ist WAR offensichtlich gut gebalanced. im moment gibt es keine klasse die wirklich zu stark ist. ausser ein paar fähigkeiten die noch geändert werden sollten.



*zum TE*: PvP in WAR fühlt sich anders an als in WoW. es ist taktischer und gruppenorientierter. dafür fehlt in WAR etwas wie Arena, wo du dich wirklich 1:1 mit topspielern messen kannst. das ist aber auch nicht weiter schlimm, da das ORvR und die vielen interessanten szenarios das locker wettmachen.


----------



## Stancer (22. Dezember 2008)

Der Unterschied beim Balancing ist, dass WoW auf Solofähigkeit setzt, während bei WAR stets auf Gruppenspiel gebalanced wird.

Das ist auch der Grund wieso ständig alle rummotzen und wegen dem Balance in WAR rumheulen.
In WoW kommt jede Klasse irgendwie in gewisser Weise alleine zurecht. Man hat auch als Mage Chancen gegen Nahkämpfer.
In WAR ist das nicht so : Caster verlieren gegen alles was Nahkampf kann und Melee DD beissen sich an Tanks die zähne aus. Es bildet sich so ne Art Kreis. Damit man als Caster überlebt muss man sich nen Tank an die Seite stellen, der einen schützt und die Gegner auf sich zieht. Aber auch der beste Tank hält einem Dauerfeuer vieler Feinde nicht lange stand, wenn auch sehr viel länger als alle anderen Klassen, jedenfalls bleibt der Tank als einzigste Klasse mitten im Feindgetümmel heilbar. Also muss nen Heiler irgendwo stehen und den Tank am leben halten. Ein Tank tötet aber nunmal keine Gegner, denn sein Schaden ist doch sehr niedrig. Also benötigt man noch Melee DD, die die feindlichen Caster und Heiler so richtig aufmischen. Aber dafür sind sie auch sehr anfällig und sollten Tanks aus dem weg gehen.

Ihr merkt man dreht sich im Kreis und allein durch die Aufzählung hat man schonmal ne grobe Vorstellung, wie ne Gruppe aufgebaut sein kann. Gruppen sind im Gegensatz zu WoW zwingend erforderlich. Wer kein Teamplayer ist, für den ist WAR das falsche spiel .

Genau das sind die Leute nicht gewohnt. Jeder will mit seiner Klasse gegen alles gewinnen und genau deshalb schreine die Leute rum.


----------



## Thront (22. Dezember 2008)

Teal schrieb:


> hiho!
> Ich fasse mich mal kurz, da es sonst zu subjektiv wird:
> 
> [ ... ]
> ...






heretik schrieb:


> Schöne Gegenden gibt's Gerüchten zufolge. Ich für meinen Teil stecke alles in Brand bevor ich's mir genauer anschaue, also kann ich's dir nicht sagen. Mehr Piken und Schädel ftw.
> 
> [ ... ]
> 
> Testversion? keine Ahnung wenn du da bei Google nix findest weiß ich auch net weiter







finde die beiden antworten sehr gut. danke, denn die kann man sogar an kumpelz verschicken (die nerven mich ständig mit den diesen fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-----------------------------------------

an den thread-ersteller:

ich finde warhammer hat durchaus gemütliche seiten. die altdorf- und zwergenkneipen laden zum verweilen ein, dörfer in dunklen wäldern die (ließt man die quest-texte) nur so voll sind von dunklen geheimnissen, burgen und wunderschöne szenarios. alles hat seine geschichte- und die ist immer präsent. 

man weiss wofür man kämpft- und das auf teufel komm raus immer und überall. denn die schmach einer städtebelagerung wollen beide seiten verhindern.

das pvp ist spitze, extrem spitze wenn man eine gute gruppe + teamspeak hat in der einige der wichtigsten klassen vertreten sind. equip ist wichtig, nützt aber wenig gegen deine hass-klasse. da brauch man schon kameraden!


also, mein tipp ist: mit einer guten, eingschworenen gruppe wechseln. 
mit random-spielern die ts faul sind ist es weniger spassig und leider manchmal auch frustrierend.


----------



## Teal (22. Dezember 2008)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Aber auch da gibt es verottende Leichen in eiserenen Käfigen mitten auf dem Marktplatz und an schönen Stränden liegen stets Kadver von Kühen oder fischzerfressene Leichen Ertrunkener. Das gehört halt zum eisenharten Warhammer Universum genau wie der zynische, ultraschwarze Humor. Ist sicherlich nicht jedermanns Sache...


Richtig, das stimmt schon, aber immer noch einladender als die Unvermeidliche Stadt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gerade auch was die Hexenjänger z. B. angeht merkt man einfach: Es gibt kein _richtiges_ gut oder böse - nur verschiedene Facetten davon. Genau das reizt mich so an WAR. Die Welt ist nicht ganz so Ponyrosa wie zeitweise in WoW. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber man muss es halt abkönnen. Und zum Thema schwarzen Humor: Greenskins vs Dwarfs. Die Gebiete bieten davon reichlich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joekay (22. Dezember 2008)

Warhammer steht WoW in der Liebe zum Detail bei den Landschaften in nichts nach. WAR kann sich aber bei der Ausrüstung abheben. Die Waffen und Rüstungen leuchten weniger als bei einem Mitwerber, sind dafür aber selbst im unteren Bereich sehr detailliert designed. Eine Kettenrüstung sieht hier wirklich nach Metall aus und an einem Kettenhemd sieht man jedes Kettenglied. Zumindest auf höherer Grafikeinstellung.

Zum Rest wurde schon genug gesagt aber ich muss bei 2 Dingen protestieren:

Zum einen gibt es geordnete Schlachtformationen nicht nur bei der Order (Order hat mehr Heiler und mit viel Heilung ist man nunmal mutiger)
und zum anderen ist Order wenn überhaupt, dann nur leicht in Unterzahl. Ich selbst vermute, dass sie im Schnitt leicht in Überzahl sind wenn man die Spieler aller Tiers addiert.

Alles imho

Hier ein paar Hintergrundinformationen zum Warhammer-Universum:

http://www.games-workshop.de/warhammer/index.shtm


----------



## Ascían (23. Dezember 2008)

joekay schrieb:


> und zum anderen ist Order wenn überhaupt, dann nur leicht in Unterzahl. Ich selbst vermute, dass sie im Schnitt leicht in Überzahl sind wenn man die Spieler aller Tiers addiert.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Middenland


----------



## Mikehoof (23. Dezember 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Auf die ganzen Zahlen kann man nichts mehr geben da durch die Transfers alles durcheinander geraten ist. Auch bei Buffed sind Gilden die Server gewechselt haben plötzlich in der Datenbank auf 2 Servern vertreten.


----------



## Irn-Bru (23. Dezember 2008)

> PvP in WAR fühlt sich anders an als in WoW. es ist taktischer und gruppenorientierter. dafür fehlt in WAR etwas wie Arena, wo du dich wirklich 1:1 mit topspielern messen kannst. das ist aber auch nicht weiter schlimm, da das ORvR und die vielen interessanten szenarios das locker wettmachen.




ein richtiges 1on1 ist mit einigen Klasen durch das Stein,Schere Papier Prinzip imho auch nur bedingt möglich. Und ich denke genau das ist auch der Grund warum einige von Warhammer nicht begeistert sind. Ihnen fehlt die Möglichkeit sich zu profilieren und zur Schau zu stellen mit ihren tollen Items. Oder sie vermissen die Ub0r gankerchars mit dem sie alles solo killen können. 
Bei Warhammer ist man einer von vielen und geht in der Masse unter. Inzwischen wurde da ja auch mit den Statuen etwas Abhilfe geschaffen ,um auch diese Sorte von Spielern zu gewinnen.


----------



## Maguerita (23. Dezember 2008)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> ein richtiges 1on1 ist mit einigen Klasen durch das Stein,Schere Papier Prinzip imho auch nur bedingt möglich. Und ich denke genau das ist auch der Grund warum einige von Warhammer nicht begeistert sind. Ihnen fehlt die Möglichkeit sich zu profilieren und zur Schau zu stellen mit ihren tollen Items. Oder sie vermissen die Ub0r gankerchars mit dem sie alles solo killen können.
> Bei Warhammer ist man einer von vielen und geht in der Masse unter. Inzwischen wurde da ja auch mit den Statuen etwas Abhilfe geschaffen ,um auch diese Sorte von Spielern zu gewinnen.



Ich habe den Eindruck, selbst wenn sich jemand profilieren möchte, sei es durch Angeben oder Besserwisserei, so landet er sehr schnell auf Ignorieren.


----------



## Klos1 (23. Dezember 2008)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> ein richtiges 1on1 ist mit einigen Klasen durch das Stein,Schere Papier Prinzip imho auch nur bedingt möglich. Und ich denke genau das ist auch der Grund warum einige von Warhammer nicht begeistert sind. Ihnen fehlt die Möglichkeit sich zu profilieren und zur Schau zu stellen mit ihren tollen Items. Oder sie vermissen die Ub0r gankerchars mit dem sie alles solo killen können.
> Bei Warhammer ist man einer von vielen und geht in der Masse unter. Inzwischen wurde da ja auch mit den Statuen etwas Abhilfe geschaffen ,um auch diese Sorte von Spielern zu gewinnen.



Meiner Meinung nach gibt es noch viel mehr Gründe, von Warhammer nicht begeistert zu sein. PVE ist noch zu schlecht, auch für ein RVR-Spiel ist das zu wenig.
Daoc war für die meisten auch primär wegen RVR interessant, aber auch dort gab es weitaus mehr, was man sonst noch tun könnte.

Sowas gehört einfach dazu. Berufssystem ist erschreckend schlecht, um nicht zu sagen, nicht vorhanden. Jetzt kann man auch wieder sagen, daß ist Warhammer und nicht Crafthammer. Wenn man sich es so leicht machen will, bitteschön. 

T4 noch nicht wirklich spielbar. Gerade für ein Spiel, daß kaum PVE bietet, weil es ja ein RVR-Spiel ist, ist es extrem peinlich, wenn das erklärte Kernspiel nicht funktioniert. Und das tut es auf Helmgart bislang noch nicht. Bisher wurde noch jeder geplante Festungskampf durch Servercrash beendet. Auch die Lags und allgemein die Performance, wenn sich mal wirklich einige Hundertschaften an Leuten beuteln ist nicht akzeptabel für ein Spiel, daß allein RvR-Spiel sein möchte und sonst nichts. 

Desweiteren fehlen Item-Modelle. Nichts blinkendes, hubendes ala Wow, sondern so wie es aktuell in Warhammer implementiert ist. Es sollten einfach nur bei weitem mehr verschiedene Modelle her. 

Warhammer ist wirklich ein fantastisches PvP-Spiel, wenn es denn mal funktioniert. Aber es muss auch noch verdammt viel verbessert werden, um die Leute bei der Stange zu halten.


----------



## Toros (23. Dezember 2008)

Mehr verschiedene Texturen für Waffen und Rüstung wäre schon was feines, das stimmt.

Wie Du aber auch erwähnt hast gibt es momentan noch wichtigeres zu erledigen, z.B. Zonencrash (den gabs bei DAoC aber am Anfang auch immer bei den grossen Raids und auch WoW war davon nicht verschont).

Sobald alles etwas stabiler ist wird sich das Team auch um die weiteren Details kümmern, da bin ich sehr zuversichtlich.


----------



## Kasperl-DPP (23. Dezember 2008)

ich hab nur das topic gelesen und werde nicht den thread studieren...

bleib wo du bist, tu dir und uns nen gefallen.

fröhliche weihnachten und friede auf erden,


----------



## Klos1 (23. Dezember 2008)

Kasperl-DPP schrieb:


> ich hab nur das topic gelesen und werde nicht den thread studieren...
> 
> bleib wo du bist, tu dir und uns nen gefallen.
> 
> fröhliche weihnachten und friede auf erden,




Lol...dann enthalte dich doch einfach, als hier einen derart unverschämten Kommentar loszulassen. Der TE hat völlig normale Fragen bezüglich des Spiels gestellt. Er hat nicht geflamed und war zu keiner Zeit unhöfflich.

Du hingegen schreibst drei Zeilen und bist mir persönlich schon extremst unsympatisch. Kompliment!
Also gewähre uns doch den Gefallen und verpiss dich aus dem Thread, wenn du nichts sinnvolles zu sagen hast. 
Es ist doch echt immer wieder erstaunlich, wieviel Vollpfosten hier herumeiern, die meinen, sie seien was besseres.


----------



## Astravall (23. Dezember 2008)

Klos schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach gibt es noch viel mehr Gründe, von Warhammer nicht begeistert zu sein. PVE ist noch zu schlecht, auch für ein RVR-Spiel ist das zu wenig.
> Daoc war für die meisten auch primär wegen RVR interessant, aber auch dort gab es weitaus mehr, was man sonst noch tun könnte.
> 
> Sowas gehört einfach dazu. Berufssystem ist erschreckend schlecht, um nicht zu sagen, nicht vorhanden. Jetzt kann man auch wieder sagen, daß ist Warhammer und nicht Crafthammer. Wenn man sich es so leicht machen will, bitteschön.
> ...



Warst du Bastionstreppe? Hast du die Warpklingentunnel in der Hauptstadt oder Lost Vale schon durch? Nein? Dann laber nicht hier was von wegen zu wenig PvE-Content -.- ... das ist nämlich Schwachsinn.

Als Beruf kann ich Tränke und Talismänner herstellen ... ich habe keine Rezepte sondern muss mir die beste Mischung selber austüfteln ... ich finde das schon nicht schlecht ... sicher wären Waffen und Rüstungsschmiede jetzt noch gut, aber die vermisst man nicht wirklich weil man immer gute Ausrüstung so bekommt.

Die Performance hat sich seit 1.1 arg verbessert ... ich hab normalerweise ca 40-60 FPS bei 1920x1200 und vollen Details nur kein AA bei massenschlachten auch mal runter auf 15 oder 20 FPS aber ich kann immerhin noch agieren. CRashes hab ich bisher keiner erlebt auch wenn wir auf HUSS auch schon mal ne Festung angegriffen haben.

Mehr Modelle? Von Mir aus aber ich kann mich als Feuermagier nicht beschweren ich glaube in 10 verscheidne Stäbe und auch die Rüstung sieht imer etwas anders aus von Tier zu Tier. Grade bein Sonnenritter kann man richtig zusehen wie die Rüstung immer Massiver wird.

MfG Michael


----------



## softcake_orange (23. Dezember 2008)

Rav3n- schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich zocke zurzeit WoW
> und im PVP berreich langweilt es mich nur noch
> ...




1.) "Schön" sieht es nur auf Seiten der Ordnung aus! Mehr gibt es dazu nicht zu sagen.  Verrottete Wälder und brennende Städte = Zerstörung.

2.) Abwechslungsreich ist es ... JAIN ... es ist oft das gleiche Prinzip, angewand auf unterschiedliche Schlachtfelder. Immer darauf achten, einen vollen Server zu erwischen. Nur so ist richtiges RvR überhaupt möglich. Es gibt auf jeden fall viel mehr Schalchtfelder als in WoW. Dazu offenes RvR und Belagerungsschalchten. WoW hat das für WotLK schlecht kopiert.

3.) Inzen gibt es nur eine Hand voll in WAR. Trotzdem machen sie Spaß und regen auch dazu an, sie öfters zu spielen. Bosse sind wenig abwechslungsreich. Die einfache Hau Drauf Taktik funktionerit bei fast allen.

4.) Ehre gibt es nicht in WAR. PvP Sets gibt es auch nicht in dem Sinne. Es gibt für alle Spieler leicht zu erspielene Sets und blaue Items. Man kann seine Klamotten auf verschiedene Weise erspielen. Das meiste davon sogar solo. Epics werden einem nicht nachgeschmissen, sondern wollen über das offene RvR hart erarbeitet werden.

5.) Immer einen vollen Server wählen. Nur so ist vernünftiges RvR möglich.

6.) Gepatcht wird derzeit am laufenden Band. Es vergehen keine 5 tage an denen nicht gepatcht wird. Myth patcht auch gern mal für 10MB Nachmittags um drei oder am Wochende Samstags Vormittags. Darauf sollte man gefasst sein.

nochmal 6.) Ausbalanciert ist derzeit noch gar nichts. Auch auf dem Höchstlevel 40 nicht. Es gibt in Warhammer starke und weniger starke Klassen. Stoffklassen hauen viel Schaden raus, fallen dafür aber recht schnell um. Tanks fallen dagegen so gut wie gar nicht um, machen aber keinen Schaden. In Warhammer bleiben alle Klassen ihrem Archetyp treu. D.h. Du wirst immer einen Nachteil haben, wenn Du versuchst nen heler als Schadensklasse zu spielen. Sowas wollen die Entwickler nicht und tuen alles dafür, dass gefälligst der Archetyp unterstützt werden soll.

Testversion gibt es wohl sicher bald. Es müssen also die WAR homepage und diverse Videotuben zur Informationsbeschaffung herhalten.

Da Du aber von WoW PvP sprichst und WAR RvR (was in ungefähr das gleiche ist wie PvP, bloß mit spannenderem völlig neuartigem Namen), dürfte für Dich auch noch interessant sein zu wissen, dass WAR PvP extrem lahm ist. Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich mag WAR und spiele es super gerne. Aber PvP im Vergleich zu WoW ist einfach nur lahm. Wenn man 14 Tage WAR PvP spielt und dann zu WoW PvP wechselt kommt man in WoW kaum hinterher so sau schnell geht das ab. Kein Wunder, denn in WAR hast Du nen GCD von 1,5 Sekunden. Also alle 1,5 Sekunden steht Dir nur eine Fähigkeit zur Verfügung. Ich gleub in WoW sind es 0,5 Sekunden. Trotzdem rate ich Dir mal WAR anzuschauen (vielleicht bei nem Kumpel) und mal ne Klasse auf Stufe 15 zu spielen. das dauert nicht allzulange und man hat die grob relevanten Fähigkeiten schon erlernt. Gebäudegrafik und Charakterdesign sind um längen besser als in WoW. Der Stil ist "erwachsen" und nicht "kiddy".




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (23. Dezember 2008)

Astravall schrieb:


> Warst du Bastionstreppe? Hast du die Warpklingentunnel in der Hauptstadt oder Lost Vale schon durch? Nein? Dann laber nicht hier was von wegen zu wenig PvE-Content -.- ... das ist nämlich Schwachsinn.
> 
> Als Beruf kann ich Tränke und Talismänner herstellen ... ich habe keine Rezepte sondern muss mir die beste Mischung selber austüfteln ... ich finde das schon nicht schlecht ... sicher wären Waffen und Rüstungsschmiede jetzt noch gut, aber die vermisst man nicht wirklich weil man immer gute Ausrüstung so bekommt.
> 
> ...



Also was ich laber, daß musst du schon mir überlassen. Und wenn PvE für dich nur Instanzen sind, dann kann ich auch nicht helfen. Dann hat dich Wow wohl schon zu sehr beeinflusst. War bietet deutlich zu wenig PvE und das ist Fakt. Damit mein ich nicht nur die bloße Anzahl der Möglichkeiten, sondern auch die Qualität. Wobei ich von den Instanzen bisher eigentlich sehr angetan war. Der Rest ist bisher noch sehr bescheiden.

Und die Tatsache, daß du mit dem Crafting zufrieden bist, lässt mich nur erahnen, daß du keinen Schimmer hast, was Crafting überhaupt bedeuten kann.
Spiel mal Daoc und du weißt, was Crafting sein kann. Vergleicht man das mit Warhammer, so gibt es nur eine Erkenntnis. Ein Witz!!! Aber auch im Vergleich zu Wow ist es ein Witz. Nicht nur die Anzahl, sondern auch die Umsetzung ist stümperhaft. Wenn du damit zufrieden bist, schön für dich. Der Großteil dürfte es nicht sein.

Bisher habe ich noch niemanden persönlich gesprochen, der da anders entfunden hat. 

Und wie die Performance bei dir ist, weiß ich nicht. Auf Helmgart ist es teilweise unspielspar, daß ist Fakt. Serverabstürze sind an der Tagesordnung. Sehr viele aktiven Spieler im T4 sind mehr als gefrustet.  Aber auch außerhalb von T4 hakt es noch an manchen Stellen. Sogar im PvE stockt es in manchen Gebieten. Von einer guten Performance sind wir im allgemeinen also nich weit entfernt.


----------



## Ellrock (23. Dezember 2008)

Astravall schrieb:


> Warst du Bastionstreppe? Hast du die Warpklingentunnel in der Hauptstadt oder Lost Vale schon durch? Nein? Dann laber nicht hier was von wegen zu wenig PvE-Content -.- ... das ist nämlich Schwachsinn.
> 
> Als Beruf kann ich Tränke und Talismänner herstellen ... ich habe keine Rezepte sondern muss mir die beste Mischung selber austüfteln ... ich finde das schon nicht schlecht ... sicher wären Waffen und Rüstungsschmiede jetzt noch gut, aber die vermisst man nicht wirklich weil man immer gute Ausrüstung so bekommt.
> 
> ...



100% Zustimmung wobei ich mir trotzdem  weitere Handwerkskills wünsche. Gibt nichts schöners als seine eigenen Rüstungen herzustellen - wenn die in irgendeiner Weise mit den - wenn auch nur niedrigren Sets - mithalten können dann macht das Spaß udn gibt auch Sinn.  Darf ja auch mit mühsam zu beschaffenden Zutaten sein und mit dem derzeitigen Handwerks systm im Einklang sein.


----------



## Ellrock (23. Dezember 2008)

egal - post gelöscht


----------



## Astravall (23. Dezember 2008)

Klos schrieb:


> Also was ich laber, daß musst du schon mir überlassen. Und wenn PvE für dich nur Instanzen sind, dann kann ich auch nicht helfen. Dann hat dich Wow wohl schon zu sehr beeinflusst. War bietet deutlich zu wenig PvE und das ist Fakt. Damit mein ich nicht nur die bloße Anzahl der Möglichkeiten, sondern auch die Qualität. Wobei ich von den Instanzen bisher eigentlich sehr angetan war. Der Rest ist bisher noch sehr bescheiden.
> 
> Und die Tatsache, daß du mit dem Crafting zufrieden bist, lässt mich nur erahnen, daß du keinen Schimmer hast, was Crafting überhaupt bedeuten kann.
> Spiel mal Daoc und du weißt, was Crafting sein kann. Vergleicht man das mit Warhammer, so gibt es nur eine Erkenntnis. Ein Witz!!! Aber auch im Vergleich zu Wow ist es ein Witz. Nicht nur die Anzahl, sondern auch die Umsetzung ist stümperhaft. Wenn du damit zufrieden bist, schön für dich. Der Großteil dürfte es nicht sein.
> ...



Das war wohl ein Eigentor ... ich hab gar kein WoW gespielt na gut ... ganze neun level ... dann fand ich es fad aber ok das ist meine Geschmacksache (zum Glück nur testweise auf Account vom Bruder).
Dafür habe ich  (und tue ich über Kombiabbo immernoch ab und an) sechs Jahre lang DAoC gespielt ... du willst mir doch nicht weiss machen, dass Zutaten kaufen, dann Minutenlang warten bis ein Teil fertig ist ... gescheiert ...  neu anfangen ...  gescheiter ... neu anfangen ... teil geschafft ... aber kein Trainingspunkt usw. sonderlich anspruchsvoll und spannend ist? Da finde ich ich dass man sich die Rezepte selber austüfteln muss faszinierender.

Und was ist an dem PvE Kontent denn schlecht? Ich dachte nun wirklich nicht dass du die Standard Quests ankreidest ... natürlich sind die meist Standardkost wie in jedem anderen MMORPG auch, aber es hat durchaus witzige und sarkastische wie in den Grünhautgebieten ... ich sag nur 'Ork-Katapult'.

Wenn du das als 'schlechtes PvE' ansiehst dann bitte aber ich hab da ein andere Meinung dazu und will solche Aussagen nicht auf Warhammer Online sitzen lassen. Tut mir Leid wenn ich dann etwas patzig werde ,aber sowas regt mich etwas auf. Da entschuldige ich mich.

MfG Michael


----------



## Cab94 (23. Dezember 2008)

Also im Gegensatz zu WoW hat Warhammer Online relativ unregelmäßige Patch Times aber dafür sehr sehr oft und viele Patche´s.
Und es wir erstmal kein Addon gben weil die Entwickler noch vil zu tun haben mit WAR das merkt sicherlich jeder das sich da etwas tut.


----------



## joekay (23. Dezember 2008)

Cab94 schrieb:


> Also im Gegensatz zu WoW hat Warhammer Online relativ unregelmäßige Patch Times aber dafür sehr sehr oft und viele Patche´s.
> Und es wir erstmal kein Addon gben weil die Entwickler noch vil zu tun haben mit WAR das merkt sicherlich jeder das sich da etwas tut.



Das mit dem Addon ist ja nicht so schlimm, da ja wohl ohnehin noch kostenfrei Sachen reinkommen, die am releaseday nicht fertig waren, wie halt noch 2 weitere Klassen und evtl die fehlenden 4 Hauptstädte. Wobei ich bei den Hauptstädten ohnehin unsicher bin ob die ins Spiel kommen sollten, sonst rennt man vielleicht aneinander vorbei. Order lässt Destro Altdorf und dafür stört Destro Order nicht bei der Ork-Hauptstadt (wahrscheinlich Karak Achtgipfel wie ich hier gelesen hab). Die Alteracfarmerei-ohne-Feindkontakt-Mentalität ist leider allzu präsent.


----------



## Ellrock (23. Dezember 2008)

joekay schrieb:


> Das mit dem Addon ist ja nicht so schlimm, da ja wohl ohnehin noch kostenfrei Sachen reinkommen, die am releaseday nicht fertig waren, wie halt noch 2 weitere Klassen und evtl die fehlenden 4 Hauptstädte. Wobei ich bei den Hauptstädten ohnehin unsicher bin ob die ins Spiel kommen sollten, sonst rennt man vielleicht aneinander vorbei. Order lässt Destro Altdorf und dafür stört Destro Order nicht bei der Ork-Hauptstadt (wahrscheinlich Karak Achtgipfel wie ich hier gelesen hab). Die Alteracfarmerei-ohne-Feindkontakt-Mentalität ist leider allzu präsent.




Ich für mich bin  sicher das die Hauptstädte kommen . Mit den Hauptstädten wird dann wohl auch  weiter Dungeon-Content in den Städten kommen.


----------



## Klos1 (23. Dezember 2008)

Astravall schrieb:


> Das war wohl ein Eigentor ... ich hab gar kein WoW gespielt na gut ... ganze neun level ... dann fand ich es fad aber ok das ist meine Geschmacksache (zum Glück nur testweise auf Account vom Bruder).
> Dafür habe ich  (und tue ich über Kombiabbo immernoch ab und an) sechs Jahre lang DAoC gespielt ... du willst mir doch nicht weiss machen, dass Zutaten kaufen, dann Minutenlang warten bis ein Teil fertig ist ... gescheiert ...  neu anfangen ...  gescheiter ... neu anfangen ... teil geschafft ... aber kein Trainingspunkt usw. sonderlich anspruchsvoll und spannend ist? Da finde ich ich dass man sich die Rezepte selber austüfteln muss faszinierender.
> 
> Und was ist an dem PvE Kontent denn schlecht? Ich dachte nun wirklich nicht dass du die Standard Quests ankreidest ... natürlich sind die meist Standardkost wie in jedem anderen MMORPG auch, aber es hat durchaus witzige und sarkastische wie in den Grünhautgebieten ... ich sag nur 'Ork-Katapult'.
> ...



Die Quests sind meist mehr als ideenlos und außerdem meinte ich auch nicht nur die Quests, sondern generell die Möglichkeiten, die einfach nicht vielfältig sind.
Außerdem könnte man die Quests auch hier und da mit ein paar gescriptete Szenen aufpeppeln, aber da tat sich auch nicht viel. Also, da find ich die Quests in Wow schon bei weitem besser, auch wenn da natürlich auch viel Standardkost dabei ist.

Und wenn du Daoc gespielt hast, dann solltest du wissen, daß es noch sehr viele weitere Möglichkeiten gibt, um auch das Drumherum um den eigentlichen Kern (im Falle von War RvR) einfach interessanter zu machen. Klar hat das auch bei Daoc lange gedauert, aber da hätte man ja ein bisschen mehr mitnehmen können. 

Und in Daoc war nicht die Mechanik des Craftingsystems so gut, sondern die Tatsache, daß man sich hier mir den Stats auch wirklich auseinandergesetzt hat, was man in War ja nicht tun muss, da es hier eh nur Talisman und irgendwelche Tränke gibt. Das ist einfach zu wenig. Auch die Umsetzung der bestehenden zwei Berufe ist in meinen Augen einfach zum Teil mangelhaft. 

Aber wenn du damit glücklich bist, dann ist es ja ok. Habe auch nichts dagegen, daß du dein Warhammer verteidigst. Die meisten, die ich kenne, empfinden ganz und garnicht so. Da sind viele schon wieder weg, die eigentlich sehr gerne RvR machen, aber die Art und Weise, wie es verpackt wurde, nicht besonders gelungen finden. 

Auch die Talentbäume lassen noch arg zu wünschen übrig. Die Fähigkeiten, welche man über Ruf bekommen kann, oder sollte ich besser Attribute sagen, daß wirkt alles etwas ideenlos im Gegensatz zu Daoc. Das ist auf jedenfall mein Standpunkt. Ich spiele das Spiel bisher wirklich gerne, aber hätten sie sich in so manchen Bereich etwas mehr Mühe gegeben, dann wären jetzt auch noch einige Leute da, die nicht nur RvR-only unterwegs sind, welche vielleicht verhindert hätten, daß die geplante Servermenge etwas zuviel des guten war und nun einige davon Geisterserver sind.

War macht vieles sehr gut und auf der anderen Seite vieles sehr schlecht.


----------



## Zafric (23. Dezember 2008)

Ich fänds mal großen Mist, wenn die Städte nicht kämen, und ich wäre auch immer bei einer Verteidigung dabei... von wegen sie durchlassen, nur damit man woanders was angreifen kann.. Pfui!


----------



## Irn-Bru (23. Dezember 2008)

> Ich habe den Eindruck, selbst wenn sich jemand profilieren möchte, sei es durch Angeben oder Besserwisserei, so landet er sehr schnell auf Ignorieren.



Ich rede von den Typ Leuten, die in Wow auf der Brücke vorm AH in if ihre neusten Items präsentieren und sich feiern lassen.....einige brauchen das. Einige bilden sich auch auf PVP Titel wie Gladiator was ein und sehen das als persönlichen Erfolg.

Zum Glück gibt es sowas bei Warhammer nicht und ich hoffe das wird auch so bleiben.

Und nein ich bin kein Neider, spiele selber "noch" WoW und bin in der erfolgreichsten Gilde auf meinem Server,komplett 25er t7 und bla bla blub....
inzwischen jedoch überlege ich stark WoW nach fast 4 Jahren an den Nagel zu hängen.....ist einfach immer das selbe und nix wirklich neues. Aber das soll hier jetzt nicht das Thema sein, btt pls.


----------



## clickrush (23. Dezember 2008)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> ein richtiges 1on1 ist mit einigen Klasen durch das Stein,Schere Papier Prinzip imho auch nur bedingt möglich. Und ich denke genau das ist auch der Grund warum einige von Warhammer nicht begeistert sind. Ihnen fehlt die Möglichkeit sich zu profilieren und zur Schau zu stellen mit ihren tollen Items. Oder sie vermissen die Ub0r gankerchars mit dem sie alles solo killen können.
> Bei Warhammer ist man einer von vielen und geht in der Masse unter. Inzwischen wurde da ja auch mit den Statuen etwas Abhilfe geschaffen ,um auch diese Sorte von Spielern zu gewinnen.



jo ich gebe dir recht! ich hab mit 1:1 auch keine 1on1s gemeint! imo fehlt ein deathmatch content für 6on6/12on12 um sich 1 zu 1 zu messen. also mit festen teams. sowas vermissen einige spieler als ausgleich. vorallem ex wowler die arena mochten und die equipabhängigkeit schlecht fanden.


----------



## Irn-Bru (23. Dezember 2008)

sprecht euch mit dem Gegner ab, gibt viele versteckte Orte wo keiner stört und ihr 1:1 2:2 6:6 usw machen könnt. Gibts auf Hergig oft. Man versteht sich eigentlich ganz gut.

Das sollte natürlich nicht zum Rufexploiten benutzt werden, sonst ist mal ganz schnell der Account dicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. aber gegen ein paar Matches hat keiner was.


----------



## Ascían (24. Dezember 2008)

Mikehoof schrieb:


> Auf die ganzen Zahlen kann man nichts mehr geben da durch die Transfers alles durcheinander geraten ist. Auch bei Buffed sind Gilden die Server gewechselt haben plötzlich in der Datenbank auf 2 Servern vertreten.



Wurde erst vor 3 Tagen aktualisiert und bereinigt. Warten wir ab wie sich der letzte Transfer auswirkt, aber bisher sind stetig neue Destros gekommen und vereinzelt Order.


----------



## Ellrock (24. Dezember 2008)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> sprecht euch mit dem Gegner ab, gibt viele versteckte Orte wo keiner stört und ihr 1:1 2:2 6:6 usw machen könnt. Gibts auf Hergig oft. Man versteht sich eigentlich ganz gut.
> 
> Das sollte natürlich nicht zum Rufexploiten benutzt werden, sonst ist mal ganz schnell der Account dicht
> 
> ...




Na was ist das denn sonst als sich gegenseitig auf einfache Art hoch zu leveln. Bei sowas kennen die Leute genau wie beim Farmen keine Grenze also ... .


----------



## Astravall (24. Dezember 2008)

Klos schrieb:


> Die Quests sind meist mehr als ideenlos und außerdem meinte ich auch nicht nur die Quests, sondern generell die Möglichkeiten, die einfach nicht vielfältig sind.
> Außerdem könnte man die Quests auch hier und da mit ein paar gescriptete Szenen aufpeppeln, aber da tat sich auch nicht viel. Also, da find ich die Quests in Wow schon bei weitem besser, auch wenn da natürlich auch viel Standardkost dabei ist.
> 
> Und wenn du Daoc gespielt hast, dann solltest du wissen, daß es noch sehr viele weitere Möglichkeiten gibt, um auch das Drumherum um den eigentlichen Kern (im Falle von War RvR) einfach interessanter zu machen. Klar hat das auch bei Daoc lange gedauert, aber da hätte man ja ein bisschen mehr mitnehmen können.
> ...



Was das Crafting System angeht bin ich sicher da kommt noch was ... in keinem MMORPG hattest du alles auf einmal ... sicher werden sie sich einige Features für Addons oder sonstiges aufheben. Erst mal muss das Kernsystem laufen, dann kann man sich um Gimmicks kümmern ... das ist meine Meinung dazu.

Ich finde es gerade super dass man sich keine mega-Fertigkeiten über das Rufsystem kaufen kann ... gerade das hat die Spieler in DAoC in eine Zweiklassengesellschaft geteilt ... ab RR10 hatte man jede Menge RAs mit denen man massive Vorteile gegenüber Gruppen mit niedrigerem Reichrang hatte. Das WAR diesem beispiel nicht folgt finde ich gerade gut. So bleiben die Chancen für alle ausgeglichen und gerade DANN hat man spannende schlachten. Nicht wenn eine Seite die Andere dank überlegener RAs in 5 sekunden umnietet. Und das sag ich als RR12 Banshee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Man darf WAR nicht als DAoC 2 sehen das ist es nicht und will es nicht sein. Ich fürchte den Fehler machen aber viele.

MfG Michael


----------



## Freaglle31 (24. Dezember 2008)

2 Gb Ram und eine 8600 gt reichen auch noch aus aber Dualcore ist Pflicht - bei deinem momentanen System ist es eh nur eine Frage der Zeit wann du ein Upgrade benötigst und glaub mir .... es wird ein Quantensprung werden wenn du dann deine neue Kiste starten lässt - hatte es vor 3 Monaten auch erlebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Harika schrieb:


> hm , da hab ich wohl das falsche WoW gespielt !
> 
> mfg


----------



## heretik (24. Dezember 2008)

Ellrock schrieb:


> Na was ist das denn sonst als sich gegenseitig auf einfache Art hoch zu leveln. Bei sowas kennen die Leute genau wie beim Farmen keine Grenze also ... .



Ich hab mir erklären lassen das ist "ehrbarer" und irgendwie "skilliger" als das "Rumlaufen mit dem Zerg".

In anderen Worten: Ganz deiner Meinung.


----------



## Klos1 (24. Dezember 2008)

Astravall schrieb:


> Was das Crafting System angeht bin ich sicher da kommt noch was ... in keinem MMORPG hattest du alles auf einmal ... sicher werden sie sich einige Features für Addons oder sonstiges aufheben. Erst mal muss das Kernsystem laufen, dann kann man sich um Gimmicks kümmern ... das ist meine Meinung dazu.
> 
> Ich finde es gerade super dass man sich keine mega-Fertigkeiten über das Rufsystem kaufen kann ... gerade das hat die Spieler in DAoC in eine Zweiklassengesellschaft geteilt ... ab RR10 hatte man jede Menge RAs mit denen man massive Vorteile gegenüber Gruppen mit niedrigerem Reichrang hatte. Das WAR diesem beispiel nicht folgt finde ich gerade gut. So bleiben die Chancen für alle ausgeglichen und gerade DANN hat man spannende schlachten. Nicht wenn eine Seite die Andere dank überlegener RAs in 5 sekunden umnietet. Und das sag ich als RR12 Banshee
> 
> ...



Du hast natürlich Recht, wenn du sagst, daß einige Fähigkeiten in Daoc die Balance arg durcheinander gebracht haben. Trotzdem vermisse ich teilweise die Originalität, was die Fähigkeiten betrifft. Nehmen wir doch als Beispiel die Tarnkappe, die man erstehen konnte. Eine Gruppe konnte sich unsichtbar machen, solange sie sich nicht bewegte. Das war eine Sache, die oft an vielen Stellen einfach Spaß gemacht hat. Solche Kleinigkeiten fehlen ganz einfach.

Das War nicht den exakt gleichen Weg gehen muss oder kann, wie Daoc, ist klar. Trotzdem fehlt da der Einfallsreichtum. Und ich würde jetzt auch nicht auf biegen und brechen nur stur Sachen einführen, von denen ich absolut sicher sein kann, dass die Balance nicht gefährtet wird, weil sie im Endeffekt eh nicht viel bewirken. Hier ein bisschen mehr Crit, da ein bisschen mehr Stärke...gääähn!

Etwas mehr Einfallsreichtum wäre wünschenswert. Deswegen muss es noch lang kein Daoc II werden.


----------



## m@r1@n (24. Dezember 2008)

naja kp das einzige was ich dazu sagen kann ist das meinen holy pala noch kein dk besiegt hat OO
wehe ihr flamet mich wegen offtopic es is weihnachten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


!


----------



## Klos1 (24. Dezember 2008)

m@r1@n schrieb:


> naja kp das einzige was ich dazu sagen kann ist das meinen holy pala noch kein dk besiegt hat OO
> wehe ihr flamet mich wegen offtopic es is weihnachten
> 
> 
> ...



Aber nur weil ich kein Wow mehr spiele und somit keinen dk haben kann. Sonst würdest du dich nicht hier herumtrollen, sondern hättest deinen eigenen Whine-Thread, wo du dich ausheulen würdest, daß dein Pala immer ganz pöse Haue bezieht.


----------

